
Fandango Windows Slate App - taylorbuley
http://www.fandango.com/windowsslate
======
pedalpete
I was surprised that windows even has a slate
<http://www.microsoft.com/windows/buy/asus-eee-slate-121.aspx>, and apparently
another on the way [http://www.microsoft.com/windows/buy/products/exopc-
slate.as...](http://www.microsoft.com/windows/buy/products/exopc-slate.aspx)

I suspect this is one of the first apps designed specifically for these
devices.

